# Lightroom 4



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a lightroom 4? I think I like the program, but cannot figure out how to load photos from my hard drive to lightroom 4. I am frustrated and feel like throwing the computer through the window!!! If you know anything, please advise. I have a PC and the tutorial program I have is done on a MAC, which I'm sure is a bit different (and probably easier).


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

SoccerMomma said:


> Does anyone have a lightroom 4? I think I like the program, but cannot figure out how to load photos from my hard drive to lightroom 4. I am frustrated and feel like throwing the computer through the window!!! If you know anything, please advise. I have a PC and the tutorial program I have is done on a MAC, which I'm sure is a bit different (and probably easier).


Got lightroom 4 a few months ago and feel the same way about it. I still haven't figured out how to just open a photo without it taking control of my computer. Most frustrating program I've ever experienced. I wish it had a mode for people that have and like their own filing system and don't give a rat's tail about lightrooms. As near as I can tell lightrooms filing system is going to be forced on you no matter what. I'm sure it's wonderful but after 20 years of developing my own system I just hate having something that I can't seem to make work MY way. Oh, and I have an Imac..


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

I am running Light 4.1 and mixed reviews about it. I like the quick processing about it and once you get the hang of importing new catalog then it gets easier (which you would have to do and navigate to your hard drive). I am at work right now but if I remember to when I get home I will do up a quick "Tutorial" and post it.


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

I havent upgraded to lightroom 4 still on version 3 so there might be slight difference but i have never used the lightrooms way of cataloging i didnt like it from the beginning so what i would do is if you have lightroom open and you insert a memory card into the computer lightroom will automatically pick it up and i always hit cancel and minimiz the window. Then i drag all my pics into my external harddrive and put them into a folder that i name whatever the subject is, clear out my memory card so i can move on. Once ive done that I open lightroom hit import button at the bottom left and select the folder that i recently created and import all the pics. Basically i catalog it myself where i want it then import the pics into lightroom. Hope this helps also im working on a mac so not sure if its the same way for a PC but it should be close. My 2cents hopefully it helps i just never liked the way LR catalogs stuff.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Easy but it isn't intuitive*

Go into the library section via the button at the top right. Then hit the import button select the directory your photos are in and either check them to bring them into lightroom or uncheck them to leave them alone. You can also make collections which is what I do makes for easier multiple corrections. I use it to color correct video as well. Much better tools than most video editors. Save the video clip to an image sequence import that into lr correct one of the frames then edit select all synch and they are all done automatically. Its an awesome program I like it more each time I use it.

Griz


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Didn't know it does video also. Need to look into that. I do most all video at my work (chemical plant) for training and other stuff.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Not exactly*

If you bring in pure video it won't allow you to do anything really. What you have to do is render out your clip as an image sequence to a directory. Then bring all those images in as a collection so they are on the bottom bar when you edit one of them. Once you have the frame looking right then hit edit select all then hit the synch button on the right lower just above the bottom filmstrip. It will take a few seconds then you can bring those images back into your editor again as an image sequence then render it to a regular video. For most short clips this works fine as the overall picture doesn't change much so the correction will work across the clip. If not go to the one that looks bad edit it select from there to the end and synch again.

Griz


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm still working on it. I have a friend willing to sit next to me and show me step-by-step. I hate feeling this stupid.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Its not intuitive*

If you have been using the other editors out there exclusively then this way of working is completely foreign to you. But the benefits are immediately apparent once you get over the initial hump. What is happening is everything is being put in a database. Everytime you work with LR its expanding a database or databases of your work. I used to work for Oracle they build databases and modern databases don't have to put things in files or whatever they simply link to wherever they are be it on a disk server or even a cloud. Notice the terms import and export have replaced open and save. This type of editor uses metadata. Its a kind of explanation to other programs how to interpret the data in its file. Lr doesn't actually change your original pictures it stores the metadata required to present that original picture the way you like it with the picture so other programs can reproduce that picture the way you want. While doing this it eliminates so many sources of errors lost files and other gotchas its wonderful. You can create multiple databases which is really what a collection is. I bought LR the week before I went to Utah with my brand new DLSR. Came home with 3000 pictures and had the same problem you are having. I had some wacky way of using photoshop elements and lr together to get pictures out. I was frantic  Finally when I was so wore out from all that extra work I finally read the manual and looked at a few online videos and figured it out. Wasn't easy and I'm well versed in this type of software. So hang in there and if you get stuck put up another question. You'll love it once you get used to the new way of doing things.

Griz


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Is v4 different from ver 3?

I can import one or many in V3.
Simply go to the Library tab.
The click file-> import Photos
Navigate to the folder where your pics are located.
Then check all or uncheck all and click on just the pic or pics you want.
If you don't want to make any pre development changes, just click import.
When the import is complete, go to the Development tab and work on your pic(s).
Hope this helps.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I just feel inadequate trying to figure it out. I have the tutorial video that is recommended, and it's still driving me nuts. I need to send my husband fishing and just have a quiet house and concentrate on it! Eventually I'll get it!!! Thanks for all of your advise. I will certainly refer to that as well.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*You'll get used to it*

Its really worth the effort the learning curve flattens out pretty quick. Post up when you get comfortable with it and I'll post up a few things I've picked up for using it.

Griz


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks again


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Order a copy of the LR4 book by Scott Kelby. It is super easy to understand and logical that takes you through the entire workflow of processing with lightroom from import to export.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

The video is a Kelby video


----------

